# I Need A good quility HID Flashlight preferably over 5000 lumens



## John_Bowtell (Nov 2, 2011)

I Need A good quility HID Flashlight preferably over 5000 lumens, Ive currently got 'THE TORCH' (4100 lumens) and a Jetbeam BC40 (830 lumens) I need something more powerful .


----------



## John_Bowtell (Nov 2, 2011)

I found this one ? Ebay Item number:250884301015


----------



## dudemar (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi John, welcome to CPF!!!

These kinds of threads have been posted many times, and can be found using the search function at the top of the page. There are quite a few lights that will meet your needs, so take the time to do some research. That said, I can provide some insight on the points you've already given:

The ability to emit 4100 lumens by "The Torch" is a gimmick. It runs for about 5 minutes on high output and quickly fizzles out. The BC40 is a good start. The HID you mentioned on eBay is virtually identical except for a different power outputs. As tempting as the prices are for these lights, the build quality isn't very good.

It all boils down to your needs and how much you are willing to spend on a light. You can expect to pay anywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand dollars.


----------



## xul (Nov 2, 2011)

4100L at an 18 degree Beam Angle gives the same target lux as an 830L at 1 degree BA. You need to specify both.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 2, 2011)

-double post


----------



## John_Bowtell (Nov 3, 2011)

GOOD BRANDS, MICROFIRE, SUREFIRE, JETBEAM, LED LENSER, THE TORCH, KONG 12


----------



## dudemar (Nov 3, 2011)

The names you mentioned are either solely hid led manufacturers- not both. The one exception is probably Surefire, and the makers of "The Torch" focus primarily on lasers I believe.

You specified HID, yes? I recommend doing some research right here on CPF. There are a TON of HID reveiws, photos, beamshots, what's good/bad about the light, etc. There are also YouTube videos that are available.


----------



## mjw (Nov 5, 2011)

Greetings,

I've got a 35W HID "Oracle 35X-14" that I've had for about 18 months and it's been pretty darn good to me. I believe the stated (advertised?) output is 5000LM. I use mine in heavily forested areas in near-total darkness and it's "wicked b-r-i-g-h-t". I does get hot if used continuously though. Unfortunately, I just began having what I think might be a battery issue with mine. Troubleshooting is in progress for that. It's still worth looking to. I got mine from AAC. Google it...


----------



## Yorn (Nov 21, 2011)

John_Bowtell said:


> I found this one ? Ebay Item number:250884301015



Are there any lights brighter than this one still?


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought this one, about a month and a half ago 260868216445, It came in 4 days from hong kong. The same one that is posted above, but its almost $100 cheaper have personally dealt with this seller and would reccomend. Its an awesome light, Goes forever and has a pretty good flood too. Runtime is awesome too. Ill try to post some beam pics tonight. This seller also offers a 1 year warranty.


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## TheRealDoodle (Nov 30, 2011)

I know this light wasnt on your list of preferred brands, but you should consider. Pictures can never fully do a light justice but you can see it does light up the whole field from front to back below the beam on that last shot. its a pretty floody light but you can twist the top and focus it a little. Its the best flashlight type HID bank for buck IMO right now.


----------



## N10 (Nov 30, 2011)

what about the titanium innovations L70 from batteryjunction...?


----------

